# Taijiquan Documentaries - In Mandarin



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2011)

From TaijiMax.com

He use to post here as XingyiMax... which by the way is a good website dedicated to Xingyiquan

Documentaries in Mandarin on various styles of Taijiquan



> This is a list from Martial Arts Quest which is a documentary series by China Central Television (CCTV),


 
» Martial Arts Quest: The Chen Village

» Martial Arts Quest: Yang Style Taijiquan

» Martial Arts Quest: The Martial Arts School Next to Microsoft HQ

» Martial Arts Quest: Wu Style Taijiquan

» Martial Arts Quest: Wu (Hao) Style Taijiquan

» Martial Arts Quest: Sun Style Taijiquan

» Martial Arts Quest: Sha Style Internal Martial Arts


----------



## fyn5000 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the links.  I watched the Wu/Hao style documentary.  I didn't understand what they were saying, but watching the people practice their forms was interesting.

Fyn


----------



## XingyiMax (Feb 21, 2011)

@Xue Sheng, thanks for the support.


----------

